# This is so funny!



## Talierin (Apr 13, 2002)

Here, everyone must read: http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/2/1018630903


   I can't breath!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 13, 2002)

Wow, is that for real? I laughed so much I had to clean my screen.
'We have a cave trouble...'
Classic!


----------



## Aerin (Apr 13, 2002)

I almost fell off my chair laughing at that.. it's the greatest!!!


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 13, 2002)

Oh my God! That is so funny.

'Rest in peace, Son of Aragorn.'
Hahahahaha


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Apr 13, 2002)

Hehe, check out the rest of that site! It has some funny stuff!


----------



## Adrastea (Apr 14, 2002)

LOL!!!...They are so funny...I looked at other ones on the website..And there is one with Legolas and Aragorn in a Bikini...I nearly died with laughter..It is sick but funny...

Legolas and Aragorn 

As I said...Sick but Funny...


----------



## Turgon (Apr 14, 2002)

Those pictures are scary Chippy - Legolas actually looks like a female bodybuilder! As for Aragorn, he like looks like one of the women from that weird Aphex Twin video...


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 14, 2002)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... those are the scariest things I have ever seen! How could the Chinese be so sick?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 14, 2002)

Thats crazy.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree. It's disgustingly, repulsively, positively, completely and uttely revolting.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Apr 14, 2002)

Hahahahaha! Check out http://community.webshots.com/user/derlaine


----------



## Prince Legolas (Apr 14, 2002)

It's all fantastic, I laughed so muc it hurt.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chippy _
> *LOL!!!...They are so funny...I looked at other ones on the website..And there is one with Legolas and Aragorn in a Bikini...I nearly died with laughter..It is sick but funny...
> 
> Legolas and Aragorn
> ...



       

Those smileys don't do it justice. Those pictures are truly terrifying  !!!!!

.:Kit hides under the table:.

~Kit


----------



## Elias (Apr 20, 2002)

OHHOH! I can't believe that's true, (But it was funny anyway).


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 21, 2002)

It is disgusting, that's all I have to say. If you guys think that those pictures are in any way humourous than you are sick IMO.


----------



## Elias (Apr 21, 2002)

Maybe I have to specify my reply! I think that those chinese translation was kind of funny, I'm just wondering that how that's even possibly did the chinese do that on purpuse or something or is it just a joke by the site creator. (I don't have interests to see Legolas and Aragorn in bikini, I have better things to do than that)


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 21, 2002)

am i the only one who thought that the one zit was funny?? i cracked up...couldnt breathe...


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Apr 21, 2002)

*Loves that one* I also love the Haldir Potter thing. I could not stop laughin!


----------



## Talierin (Apr 27, 2002)

Here's some more! http://fan.theonering.net/henneth-annun/stories/aksman356.htm


----------



## Turgon (Apr 27, 2002)

So funny... oh dear, had to clean my screen again...

I know I shouldn't, but I just had to post these up...

Bilbo smoking with Gandalf: "What can be better than getting stoned with your old friend?" 

Sam: "Let him go or I will kill you!" 
Aragorn: "I'm sure you will. I don't doubt it."
(look's like The Diaries had it right all along!!!)

Saruman: "Your love of trees has clearly slowed your mind". 
(Hm, Hoom now, Saruman, let's not be bitchy...)

Gandalf to Balrog: "I'm a servant of Saint Anna and of a flammable Udo"! 
(Flammable Udo? Somebody explain please, it's killing me...)

Boromir to Aragorn (after this greeting): "I'm so sick of this idiot woman, her voice is banging on my brains since we've come to this darned forest." 
(Yorkshire born, Yorkshire bred... strong in the arm, thick in the head... Go Boromir!!!)


----------



## Tarien (Apr 27, 2002)

Sadly humorous. Say, I thought Asians were supposed to be proper?


----------



## tookish-girl (Apr 29, 2002)

"We must react the hill!"

Classic line there! The Chinese rock!

Also, the pirate video's Riven dell: Rivendorf 

Sounds like something from Star Trek, "The Klingons are coming from Rivendorf, Jim!"

That first web-site is so funny, I'm actually crying here! Too too briiliant!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 30, 2002)

*HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!* 

Outrageous!!!

Regarding the Asians=Proper thingy, you're gravely mistaken. Asia has the highest rate of piracy in the world I think, but rest assured I don't support piracy.

But if it can make you laugh like this...


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

*Huh?*

I obviously didn't understand that infor given with the link. I'll have to reread it.


----------



## Shadowfax (May 17, 2002)

HAHAHAHA! Now I have to clean my screen too! I was drinking grape juice, and well... heeheehee...


----------



## rivrdaughter (May 20, 2002)

*funny translations*

that was hilarious, thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tarien (May 20, 2002)

Have you guys read the russian piracy

Gandalf-I am a servant of Saint Anna and a flameable Udo

Gandalf-The pity of Bilbo will screw up the fate of many

Merry(or Pippin)-Who's that chick? (In relation to arwen)

And much, much more......


----------



## Beleg (May 27, 2003)

LMAO! This is the most, most, most amusing things that I have ever read!! Lol!!!

*Aragon, son of Arathain* Lol, Lmao!


----------



## EllethBronwe (May 27, 2003)

How did they manage to mess it up that bad? Really?


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 28, 2003)

OMG! that is the funiest thing i ever read! seriosly! hilarious! i laughed my head off. The messed up translation things, i mean. Most of the other stuff was a little, uhm, i don't know the word for it. It would not be a very nice word though.

Raen


----------



## Peacemaker (May 28, 2003)

I've read those before, but they're still ROFL funny!


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 30, 2003)

how does, "you said said you would give me your advantages" make literal sense?


----------



## Lantarion (May 31, 2003)

C-c-can't... breathe!!!   
OMGROTFLMAO!!!!!

*Grab the boat and continue on foot*
Aye, we're gonna carry out boats to Mordor!

 
Oh god, I just can't stop laughing..


----------



## Boromir (Jun 5, 2003)

"I'm leaving everything to hidden" Dude thats great.


----------

